# Craig's list find, I think I hit GOLD!!!!!



## shoneyboy (Sep 7, 2013)

I like to check Craig's List every now and then, looking for a deal...Friday I came across 1item that I wanted to get a better look at. The first was this 













image.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 7, 2013





 a digital scale........He was asking $50.00 for it.... I gave the seller a call, as we started talking, he mentioned that he use when making sausage, but no longer had the time for it anymore. So I had to ask the big question, Do you have any more equipment that you might want to part with?? He asked if I saw the sausage stuffer that he had posted for sale?? I said no, so he e-mailed me the pictures......OMGoodness!!!!!! an all stainless steel, 30lbs stuffer!!!! He was asking $300.00 for it......my heart sank....I've been helping my son with books this semester ($$$), so my fun money stash is a little low this month.... So we did a little more talking about making sausage, about 2 hours worth.......he asked when I would be available to come look at it.......I did not want to waste his time, so I told him that I only had about $175.00 that I could spare at the time. His reply was, come on by....... I was giddy when I pulled up to his house.......We talked about curing meats for about another hour, but unfortunately it was getting close to time to pick-up my son from school, so as I mention this to him, he said that he understood and would let me go. On the way out, he said that he thought about it and would let me have the stuffer and the scale both for $175.00, because he knew that they would be going to a good home and that I would appreciate them........ I didn't know how to say anything else, but "THANK YOU"...... I left him with my phone number and told him that if he ever did find himself wanting to make some sausage or just talk about making sausage to give me a call, I'd be happy to help him..... Once I got home with it, I took it apart to clean it, It has some stains on the base that I can't scrape off and the entire thing needed some hot soapy water for now, I will sterilize it before I run any meat through in though....... I've been so happy with it, I had to tell someone, so here I am!!!!!!......I have it apart cleaning all of the nooks and crannies right now. I should have it put back together tomorrow, so I'll post pictures of it then........Thanks for reading ShoneyBoy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice score! I have terrible luck with that stuff. If I am broke...Tons of cool S#!T for sale. Have a wallet full of money and nothing!!!...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice score mike.......I really like that scale AND your luck is about to get even better..... I got fifty bucks and two, one hundred dollar cats I'll let  ya have for that scale......................LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice score! I have terrible luck with that stuff. If I am broke...Tons of cool S#!T for sale. Have a wallet full of money and nothing!!!...JJ


That is usually how it goes for me too JJ, I just got lucky this time.....SB


boykjo said:


> Nice score mike.......I really like that scale AND your luck is about to get even better..... I got fifty bucks and two, one hundred dollar cats I'll let ya have for that scale......................LOLOLOLOLOL


Thanks Boykjo, but I'll have to pass....... SB


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is a picture if the 30lb stuffer, I have been working on cleaning and lubricating it.......













30lbs stuffer.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 9, 2013






I put it all back together, it has 2 speeds on it, when you try to run it up in high it dosen't seem to want to go up.  Does anyone know it there is an adjustment for that ? SB


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 9, 2013)

You lucky Duck!

Great score!

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Sep 9, 2013)

Great score and you didn't hustle the guy....just chatted and told the real deal about the cash. Happy ending for both....I'd make the guy a 5# batch of something and see if he'd accept, just for grins, while doing a shakedown of the new gear. Me?? I look at CL quite often but seem to have luck like JimmyJ...LMAO


----------



## boykjo (Sep 9, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Here is a picture if the 30lb stuffer, I have been working on cleaning and lubricating it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if you seen my post about 2 speed stuffers ..................................  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115175/2-speed-vertical-stuffers     it sounds like there is something wrong with the high speed gearing/spline mechanism that probably got dammaged trying to stuff in the high speed.. I would look there....


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information Joe, I'm going to take it apart and take a better look at it.........SB


----------



## radio (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow!  Nice find!

Like Chef Willie said, I would make some extra sausage and give him a few pounds out of appreciation


----------



## mike65 (Sep 10, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Here is a picture if the 30lb stuffer, I have been working on cleaning and lubricating it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Mike!


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 10, 2013)

that's great Shoney.,sometimes things come together for a reason. Won't be long now we will all be making sausage again once deer season gets here..


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 10, 2013)

it looks just like the one I have, mine is 2 speed, Use food grade silicone on the gasket. Lems is what I use.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> that's great Shoney.,sometimes things come together for a reason. Won't be long now we will all be making sausage again once deer season gets here..


 I can't wait, so I'll be making some pork sausage within the next couple weekends, just to give it a try..............


Hoity Toit said:


> it looks just like the one I have, mine is 2 speed, Use food grade silicone on the gasket. Lems is what I use.


This one is 2 speed also, did you get a owners manual when you bought yours ?


----------



## michael ark (Sep 11, 2013)

Great find!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2013)

You did real good on those and made a new friend too!


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 11, 2013)

I did tell him that if he evered wanted to use it all he had to do is ask.... He said that he would keep it in mind, but he was done for now. The way we talk, he really enjoyed making sausage and I was trying to figure out why he was getting out of it, but I really could never narrow it down to just one thing. I know I was in a bad spot with my own abilities a while back, but I had the availability to ask for help from someone who is very knowledgeable in the process and boy did I get it!!!  Thanks again Boykjo………  As soon as work slows down I’m going to give the machine a try and I was think as most of you suggested, about bring him 5 or 10lbs, maybe I could get him interested in it again….. SB


----------



## smokinmad (Sep 25, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> I did tell him that if he evered wanted to use it all he had to do is ask.... He said that he would keep it in mind, but he was done for now. The way we talk, he really enjoyed making sausage and I was trying to figure out why he was getting out of it, but I really could never narrow it down to just one thing. I know I was in a bad spot with my own abilities a while back, but I had the availability to ask for help from someone who is very knowledgeable in the process and boy did I get it!!!  Thanks again Boykjo………  As soon as work slows down I’m going to give the machine a try and I was think as most of you suggested, about bring him 5 or 10lbs, maybe I could get him interested in it again….. SB


Shoney....I think you answered your own ? why he got out.... "AS SOON AS WORK SLOWS DOWN"......Careful, he might want it back...lol

SmokinMad


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 4, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> I can't wait, so I'll be making some pork sausage within the next couple weekends, just to give it a try..............
> 
> This one is 2 speed also, did you get a owners manual when you bought yours ?


yes, but I don't know if I saved it or not.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> yes, but I don't know if I saved it or not.


Shoneyboy:  He I looked and I do have the stuffer manual. I bought mine through Midwestern research Supply, which is now called Walton's. http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-448-33-lb-sausage-stuffer.aspx   The carry a lot of the replacement parts as well.


----------



## frosty (Oct 4, 2013)

ShoneyBoy, CONGRATS on the score.  Sounds like your luck is holding strong. Definately jealous of your find.

The seller was right, it went to a good home.   Sounds like a possible new friendship is in the works, and that may be a benefit to everyone.

Funny how our lives can connect together. I have a great friend that I met when I changed his tire.  A true American hero.  His motto is "I can't keep everything, Pass it on".

Good luck with the stuffer and scale, look forward to seeing their use.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> Shoneyboy:  He I looked and I do have the stuffer manual. I bought mine through Midwestern research Supply, which is now called Walton's. http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-448-33-lb-sausage-stuffer.aspx   The carry a lot of the replacement parts as well.


Hoity Toit Thanks, I'm still noticing issues when I try to run the plunger back up, from what I have read he may have messed up the gear trying to stuff with it on the high speed setting. I haven’t had time to look at it yet (working) but as soon as I do I will be take it apart to see if I notice anything wrong with the gears. ShoneyBoy


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 6, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Hoity Toit Thanks, I'm still noticing issues when I try to run the plunger back up, from what I have read he may have messed up the gear trying to stuff with it on the high speed setting. I haven’t had time to look at it yet (working) but as soon as I do I will be take it apart to see if I notice anything wrong with the gears. ShoneyBoy


Let me know and I can scan the parts diagram to ya and you can look at it and see if it is the one you have.

Hoity_t


----------

